# Uber Whatsit #106



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Infinite_Day (Jul 19, 2012)

The edge of a nickel?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 19, 2012)

I want to guess the bottom of a cook pot, but heck, that wouldn't be so UberMacro, would it?


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm thinking the lip of an aluminum can


----------



## baturn (Jul 19, 2012)

somewhat corroded button battery


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Infinite_Day (Jul 20, 2012)

Shape indicates some type of metal spool?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2012)

Hint:

Most of us will have several of these close to us.  Very, very close.


----------



## EDL (Jul 21, 2012)

A button?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2012)

EDL said:


> A button?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice!

I was torn between thinking it was metal, and that it was translucent.

Tricky bastage!


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

Not sure what it is about Sparkys images...but I can never open them on mobile devices


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Not sure what it is about Sparkys images...but I can never open them on mobile devices



Maybe because they're links from my PhotoBucket account?  I don't like to use the forum's hosting as I post the images elsewhere as well.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 21, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Maybe because they're links from my PhotoBucket account?  I don't like to use the forum's hosting as I post the images elsewhere as well.



Always making me turn on my dang computer to figure these things out... Lol


----------



## EDL (Jul 22, 2012)

WOOT!  I finally got one!  

Yeah, I thought it was metal at first too.


----------

